# UPC Home Phone



## STEINER (28 Nov 2011)

At 6 euro a month for a landline connection excluding any calls made, this is quite inexpensive, but does anyone on AAM use UPC for a home landline? Is it a reliable phone service?


----------



## donee (28 Nov 2011)

we have it at home for all 3 ie phone broadband and tv. no problems or complaints so far ,almost 2 years and i havent heard any moans from she who must be obeyed when the bill comes in, so it cant be that bad, re phone bill costs.


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Nov 2011)

Ditto. If you've a power cut or your router goes on the blink, of course, the phone won't work. But I haven't had a glitch in almost three years with either their broadband or the phone service.


----------



## Complainer (28 Nov 2011)

It works for me, but I'm thinking of dropping UPC because the quality of the TV programming is so bad. I'm thinking about switching to a freesat option, with no monthly fee.


----------



## runner (28 Nov 2011)

Use UPC for all services.
find it problem free all round


----------



## flossie (28 Nov 2011)

I use landline and internet with UPC for work purposes, always been reliable, good quality calls etc. I get the Anytime World package as most of my calls are overseas which is a big help.

Be aware that if you don't get the TV as well, there is a standalone charge aplied to your bill of €7.50 or something....


----------



## KoolKid (28 Nov 2011)

Works fine for me. Also works fine on my monitored alarm,


----------



## STEINER (28 Nov 2011)

Thanks for all replies.  I already have UPC for the basic digital TV so I might get the phone.  They have offered me the phone connection at zero euros per month as a "loyalty bonus" but I need to read the terms and conditions again.


----------



## Firefly (29 Nov 2011)

Complainer said:


> It works for me, but I'm thinking of dropping UPC because the quality of the TV programming is so bad. I'm thinking about switching to a freesat option, with no monthly fee.



We're in the same boat, but the ability to pause live TV and record is what is keeping us with UPC at the moment...any idea if you can do this with a freesat option in Ireland?


----------



## Complainer (29 Nov 2011)

Firefly said:


> We're in the same boat, but the ability to pause live TV and record is what is keeping us with UPC at the moment...any idea if you can do this with a freesat option in Ireland?



Yes, you can - with something like this;

http://www.freesat.ie/index.php?cat=Freesat_HD-R_package


----------



## p15574 (29 Nov 2011)

Firefly said:


> We're in the same boat, but the ability to pause live TV and record is what is keeping us with UPC at the moment...any idea if you can do this with a freesat option in Ireland?



Yes, with a PVR - the Humax Foxsat one seems to be the most popular, I find it very good. Costs about €300 though, although that's obviously a one-off cost.

Here's a selection of Freesat receivers - you can pause and record with any of the PVRs:
http://www.joinfreesat.co.uk/index.php/digital-boxes


----------



## Firefly (29 Nov 2011)

Thanks for those.


----------

